# Timing belt broke while driving



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So my 91 timing belt broke while I was driving. I was able to change it via the timing belt replacement guide I found online. I did have someone help me with making sure the timing was lined up. Anyways got everything back together and the car doesnt start. Just turns over. Doesnt make any unusual noise or anything. I have heard something about this possibly being a interference engine in which case might of damaged the engine when the belt broke. Is this true or is there something else it could be like the timing maybe?
I believe it is the vg30e motor


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

SMJ may have better info than I do, but to my knowledge, all VG30e's were interference except the late 90's engines which were shared between the Nissan Quest and Mercury Villager (a re-badged Quest). Better check your compression, if the belt broke at anything above idle there's a good chance you bent some valves or worse.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> SMJ may have better info than I do, but to my knowledge, all VG30e's were interference except the late 90's engines which were shared between the Nissan Quest and Mercury Villager (a re-badged Quest). Better check your compression, if the belt broke at anything above idle there's a good chance you bent some valves or worse.


Thanks. I checked the compression and all the back cylinders 1,3 and 5 were all reading 0. 

#2 cylinder was about 60
And # 4 and 6 were at around 120

So I'm guessing the valves or worse got messed up?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep. Zero is a bad sign, might even be holed pistons and not just the valves.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep. Zero is a bad sign, might even be holed pistons and not just the valves.


Yeah I was afraid of that but had her for 16 years. Think it was time to move on lol.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The VG30e was also used in the Pathy, 200SX, Quest, and D21 pickup, so it isn't impossible to find good used ones. If you really want to save it, you probably can.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> The VG30e was also used in the Pathy, 200SX, Quest, and D21 pickup, so it isn't impossible to find good used ones. If you really want to save it, you probably can.


Yeah ive seen some motors. I just don't have the tools or know how to swap a motor and paying someone will probably be more than the cars worth lol. I'm looking into Getting a 7th gen in the next couple weeks as well.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They're sweet rides, I doubt you'll be disappointed. Good luck!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I made a lot of money on those J30 timing belts! We used to get 6.0 hours to change them out where I worked plus another half-hour for the water pump plus another hour to replace the front seals. I could knock out the job in about 2.5-3.0 hours if everything went well! There are an interference motor as you found out and it seemed to be more prone to bending valves when the belt broke than the later, interference, 3.3L motors. 1991 models had the 60,000 mile timing belts, whereas around 1994 they came with a 105,000 mile belts. When looking at swaps, all VG30E engines are not the same. Front wheel drive VG engines are not the same as rear wheel drive versions, typically in the provisions in the block for the engine mount bolts. The snout of the crankshaft also got bigger towards the end of the J30 run due to some issues with it breaking off and the crank pulley hole was bigger to compensate for the bigger snout. The water pump and timing covers were also different between the front and rear wheel drive engines plus the size of the center hole in the water pump pulley. After 30-years, you deserve a new Maxima!


----------

